# Anyukám



## ATW (2014 Február 20)

Sziasztok!

Lenne hozzátok egy NAGY kérésem: sok-sok fordulót követően Anyukám bejutott az Aldi háziasszony verseny döntőjébe (!) és már csak egy lépés választja el őt attól, hogy megnyerje a szavazást - ebben kérném a segítségeteket. 

A szavazás csak úgy érvényes, ha mind a 4 kategóriában szavaztok (minden kategóriának 1 győztese lehet). Ezt egy gyors regisztrációt követően lehet megtenni.

Anyukám Tóth Andrásné Éva (az Örökifjú kategória jelöltjeként középen mosolyog...
Mivel a családunk nagyobbik része Kanadában él, könnyen lehet, hogy egy távoli rokonodra fogsz szavazni. 
http://haziasszonyok.aldi.hu/profil/toth_andrasne_ev...

Köszönöm előre is!
András


----------



## Melitta (2018 Május 17)

Az eredmenyrol nem szamoltal be. Remeljuk sikerult nyerni.


----------

